# Making lots of treats



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been doing a lot of baking. Sadie is VERY happy about this.









Cornmeal, Whole Wheat Flour, Oats, Vegetable Oil, Wheat Germ, Creamy Peanut Butter, Crunchy Peanut Butter, Eggs, Carrots, Yellow Pepper, Green pepper, Orange Pepper, Red Pepper, Apple, Banana, Milk, Evaporated Milk, Chicken Livers, Brewer's Yeast, Safflower Oil, Olive Oil, Parsley, Oregano, Bread Crumbs, Clove Honey, Molasses, Baking Powder, Applesauce, Ginger, Dry Active Yeast, Spearmint, Rice, Beef Bouillon, Vegetable Bouillon, Chicken Bouillon. 

Rolling Pin, Cookie Sheets, Cookie Cutters, Rolling Pin Spacers, Measuring Cup & Spoons, Scale

Puppy Pizzas


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Banana Bites


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Peanut Butter "Doodles"


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Ginger Snap Bones


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Minty Crunchies


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness, *I* want to eat those -- they looks delicious!! YUM!!! Lucky pups! Do you create your own recipes or do you have a favorite recipe source for these?


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, those look so tasty! Sadie's a lucky dog!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

MrsJohnnyG said:


> Oh my goodness, *I* want to eat those -- they looks delicious!! YUM!!! Lucky pups! Do you create your own recipes or do you have a favorite recipe source for these?


Thanks  I started with basic recipes and added my own stuff. Except the banana one, that was all me. That one took a few tries.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh those look so good! Can I ask for your recipe..? ..or is it sacred information? I'll understand if it is


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, those are awesome! I should try baking for Marge sometime. Maybe for her birthday in June.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow - I'm hungry! Is making treats your business? If not, it should be - those look very tasty!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> Wow - I'm hungry! Is making treats your business? If not, it should be - those look very tasty!


I'm selling them on Etsy now


----------



## saintnoel (Mar 11, 2009)

Yum, let's eat some and watch movies.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

That is one lucky dog! Will you adopt me, too?!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

hehe everyone is welcome! Just don't tell DH! 

I also made Naner Neeners last night. Peanut Butter cookie sandwiches with banana filling.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Those all look great Jessica and your descriptions on etsy are really good! They look so tasty and fresh! Yum.  My favorites were the Banana bites and the Minty crunchies.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

They look really good, especially the pizza things! I visited your etsy page & am going to talk to my hubby about maybe ordering something to sell in our dog boutique!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> They look really good, especially the pizza things! I visited your etsy page & am going to talk to my hubby about maybe ordering something to sell in our dog boutique!


Awesome, feel free to PM me if you need anything! I'm adding a lot more cookies and items over the next few weeks.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, lol. Most of that would give my dog the itches, but I wouldn't mind eating some of it myself...


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

jesirose said:


> hehe everyone is welcome! Just don't tell DH!
> 
> I also made Naner Neeners last night. Peanut Butter cookie sandwiches with banana filling.


how do we order/buy some? is there a web link or something you can send?


----------



## Malorey (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, those look great! Makes me want to start baking too!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis would go nuts over those banana bites...haha


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

My word. I'd eat them too.

Sounds like some great stuff!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Does your etsy site accept payments only thru paypal, or can I pay with our business credit card?
We're ready to place an order


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> Does your etsy site accept payments only thru paypal, or can I pay with our business credit card?
> We're ready to place an order


DJsMom, I can make a custom listing for you with whatever amounts you want, and you can pay via credit card through paypal. You just don't login to paypal and choose credit card. I'll PM you to discuss what you want, I have a few more treats I can send you photos of.



rosborn said:


> how do we order/buy some? is there a web link or something you can send?


http://fetchnfluff.etsy.com


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, you have some skill 
You're making ME hungry!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! All of mine want to know if they can come over to your house?


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Everyone is welcome!

Added the Glucosamine and Chondroitin treats.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wally would love me to pieces if I baked for him. He always wants to eat my rolls and my apple cake (he'll do anything for apple cake)

Maybe the next time I make cookies or rolls, I can set aside some to bake something for him...

I hope your treats sell well. Good luck!


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG, I'm so hungry now. Poor Sadie, you make all these treats then sell them, I'hope she gets her share. My son gave me a "dog treat baking kit" but I havent' made any thing yet, I should give it a try.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

YUM!!! I just ordered my dogs the Banana Bites, Ginger Snap Bones, Fresh Breath Cookies and Peanut Butter Oatmeal Doodles. I'll also order the Puppy Pizzas when/if you get some carob chip cookies made up.


----------

